# Recommend a PC game!



## Yse (Mar 16, 2011)

It's been a while since I owned any PC, let alone one that would play anything beyond Solitaire. I rectified that tonight by ordering a super-cool, custom-built gaming rig. But I'm out of the PC games loop. In happy anticipation of my new machine, tell me what games you think I oughta check out!


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Go on steam and order the valve packs and star wars packs. That should set you up.


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, the Orange Box is a good pc starter kit, and WoW if your interested


----------



## Xenke (Mar 16, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas
Just Cause 2
GTA 4

Shoot 'em up.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> Yeah, the Orange Box is a good pc starter kit, and WoW if your interested



No, WoW. Its not even fun, you click shit that's all. Get TOR when that comes it, it'll be better.



Xenke said:


> Fallout New 3
> Just Cause 2
> GTA 4
> 
> Shoot 'em up.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> No, WoW. Its not even fun, you click shit that's all. Get TOR when that comes it, it'll be better.


 
How good TOR is when it comes out remains to be seen. All I'm hearing now is hype.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 16, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> How good TOR is when it comes out remains to be seen. All I'm hearing now is hype.



Because I know, I got details. 

Nah, I'm just saying its a bit too late to get into WoW, no?


----------



## Pine (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't recommend WoW or any other MMORPG's. They get you addicted to collecting in-game gear instead of actually playing a game. I'd get Steam then buy The Orange Box. Half Life is a fun single player FPS, Portal will keep your mind busy, and TF2 is a fun multiplayer experience.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys, come on. At least suggest things that are visually pleasing.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Guys, come on. At least suggest things that are visually pleasing.



Crysis? It has the prettiest water effect ever.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 16, 2011)

You should even try some old DOS games if your PC is "old" enough to support them. New generation games are good, but some oldies won't hurt either


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 16, 2011)

DOOM II.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 16, 2011)

Buy the Orange Box, beat the games and pre-order Portal 2.

I also recommend Amnesia:The Dark Descent, if you're interested in horror games.


----------



## BRN (Mar 16, 2011)

Get the FEAR pack from Steam while you're at it. It's got slick graphics and good gameplay, and is a sweet relief from all the Source-Powered games you'll be playing.


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 16, 2011)

Go to popcap games, try out Plants vs. Zombies and Zuma, if you like them buy the full games.


----------



## cad (Mar 16, 2011)

Gr8fulFox said:


> DOOM II.


^What the man says.

Otherwise, get The Orange Box, Doom 3, Quake 4.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

If you have a paypal account or credit card ready, get Steam like everyone else has already said so you can use it to buy and download some really good games. Games like Killing Floor. :B

Oh, you might wanna keep checking Steam every day, the offer great deals every now and then. I once bought around 20 new, big games for Â£40!



Xenke said:


> Guys, come on. At least suggest things that are visually pleasing.



*vomit*


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

TES Morrowind, cheap, runs on anything, hours upon hours of play.


----------



## Dizro (Mar 16, 2011)

Any game by Valve


----------



## Yse (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the recs, guys! If you think of anything else, let 'er rip.

I've actually played a decent amount of WoW... not my thing. I always *want* to like MMOs, but they all turn out to be the same repetitive boring junk. Of course, if you know of any exceptions to this, I'd love to be proven wrong.

You bet I'll be on Steam; I'll put my username in the appropriate thread when I get one!


----------



## Xenke (Mar 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *vomit*


 
Hey, I don't know about you guys, but when I got my new powerful computer the first thing I wanted to do was pop in a high graphics game on the highest settings.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Dizro said:


> Any game by Valve


 
Any game by Tripwire Interactive. :v



Xenke said:


> Hey, I don't know about you guys, but when I got my new powerful computer the first thing I wanted to do was pop in a high graphics game on the highest settings.


 
We like 1990s graphic styles. :U


----------



## Xenke (Mar 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> We like 1990s graphic styles. :U


 
I like games that make my eyes cry cum. :V


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh.  All these new FLASHY game suggestions.  You don't need a firebreather rig to have fun, you know.


----------



## Seas (Mar 16, 2011)

Morrowind, Baldur's Gate 2, League of Legends, Carmageddon 2, AIM 2 - Clan Wars, Freespace (1 and 2), Galactic Civlizations 2, Fallout New Vegas, Oblivion.

I think I got various genres covered, and I only recommended games that I personally enjoyed a lot too.


----------



## Riley (Mar 16, 2011)

As said, The Orange Box.
Can't go wrong with Unreal and Unreal Tournament 2004.
Just Cause 2
Metro 2033
Civilization 4
Deus Ex


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Riley said:


> As said, The Orange Box.
> Can't go wrong with Unreal and Unreal Tournament 2004.
> Just Cause 2
> Metro 2033
> ...


 Fix'd
Also Unreal Tournament Classic is good too, its available as freeware and there are still active players by the ton.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fix'd
> Also Unreal Tournament Classic is good too, its available as freeware and there are still active players by the ton.


 
I own Deus Ex, but I haven't gotten around to playing it. :V


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I like games that make my eyes cry cum. :V



Like Crysis, it has the prettiest water EVER!

The new Deux Ex game looks pretty awesome.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 16, 2011)

Counter Strike: Source.
To be specific, try Parachute GunGame Death Match servers or aim_maps.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Counter Strike: Source.
> To be specific, try Parachute GunGame Death Match servers or aim_maps.



No zombie mod?
OP if you get any source engine game you can run mods, you could basically spend your entire life with all the mods that are out there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> No zombie mod?
> OP if you get any source engine game you can run mods, you could basically spend your entire life with all the mods that are out there.


 
Meehhh, a lot of them aren't really as great or rewarding as I'd like. Of course, if you don't play games that often, you'd be quite satisfied with them, though.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Starcraft 2


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 16, 2011)

Portal 2 for when it comes out, L.A. Noire looks VERY promising, GTA 4 is FTW, and yes, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl gets my vote too.

And minecraft if you want good clean fun with a retro feel to it. And if you feel like having a serious addiction.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Portal 2 for when it comes out, L.A. Noire looks VERY promising, GTA 4 is FTW, and yes, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl gets my vote too.
> 
> And minecraft if you want good clean fun with a retro feel to it. And if you feel like having a serious addiction.



I don't think L.A. Noire is coming to PC, at least not till later.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2011)

Warcraft 3, Morrowind...
That's all I can suggest right now.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 16, 2011)

Half-Life 2 or another game by Valve's a good choice. But I prefer Beyond Good & Evil or Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, assuming you can find PC versions of them.

If I had a nickel for every console game I wish was available on PC, I'd have... okay, barely anything, but geez I wish Red Dead Redemption was on PC.

...there's also a ton of older games that you might want to try, but it's illegal to talk about or run them on PC, so... forget that.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> Half-Life 2 or another game by Valve's a good choice. But I prefer Beyond Good & Evil or Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, assuming you can find PC versions of them.
> 
> If I had a nickel for every console game I wish was available on PC, I'd have... okay, barely anything, but geez I wish Red Dead Redemption was on PC.
> 
> ...there's also a ton of older games that you might want to try, but it's illegal to talk about or run them on PC, so... forget that.



As far as I know, Daggerfall is free for the PC through the Bethdesa website.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd definitely recommend Metro 2033 or Mass effects. A game that beats those are rare.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> I'd definitely recommend Metro 2033 or Mass effects. A game that beats those are rare.



Metro 2033< S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 16, 2011)

Cannot recommend Just Cause 2 enough, on the PC there is a thriving modding community (superman anyone?)
Other than that:

Counter-Strike Source,_ I help run a server in this one, years of fun_
Left 4 Dead,_ I didn't enjoy the second as much_
Garrysmod, _the community online is immature with this game though, most fun I've had is in SP_


Here are some more offbeat ones that I really enjoyed:
- Jets 'n guns
- Serious Sam
- I Fluid
- Mirror's Edge
- Defense Grid: The Awakening
- Painkiller (the original)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Metro 2033< S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


 I tried installing Stalker but my rig setup was too new


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Metro 2033< S.T.A.L.K.E.R.



Stalker is awesome ;o Metro is just so damn... linear. >_<


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 16, 2011)

God fucking damnit! How has nobody suggested Quake Live?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2011)

It is linear i agree, but its graphics are amazing and playing it on hardest is a nice experience.Main weight on my post was on Mass effects





Gibby said:


> Stalker is awesome ;o Metro is just so damn... linear. >_<


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Grycho said:


> God fucking damnit! How has nobody suggested Quake Live?


 
Quake is not fun, unless you live in the 90's


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Quake is not fun, unless you live in the 90's


 
:'(

I still play that game... You ruffians and your disliking quake


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 16, 2011)

Grycho said:


> God fucking damnit! How has nobody suggested Quake Live?


I also recommend this.  Check it out, it's free http://www.quakelive.com/#!home


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R series
Silent Hill series
Crysis 2 (when it comes out :>)

and if you're into this stuff:

Myst
and uh... other point and click games :0


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> I also recommend this.  Check it out, it's free http://www.quakelive.com/#!home



I expect this from a dinosaur living in the past,


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 16, 2011)

Sumotori Dreams.  Observe:

[yt]XYVsuiLBUPs[/yt]


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 16, 2011)

[Yt]Hv6RbEOlqRo[/Yt]
Oh and it's free


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 19, 2011)

Seriously; STALKER.

Just take a look at this from TVTropes. Every player of the series would agree:

There are few video games on this page which come close to the level of  creeping, grinding dread this game and its sequels inspires. The  atmosphere of crushing horror is made far worse by the fact it holds quite old fashioned views about what the average player should be capable of. In other words, it wants you dead. Very dead. Remember those other FPS s where you had limitless supplies of ammo which took up no room in your magic bottomless bag? No. Remember those games where there'd be some guy who would helpfully fill you in on the boss's weak point  before you fought him? No. Remember those games where the people not  shooting you spoke the same language as you? Nyet. Remember those games  where you didn't have to eat, where being injured was just a reason to be slightly more cautious, and you could heal by simply walking away and waiting for a bit? No, no, no, no, no. There is no salvation, no Hope Spots  in the crumbling, radioactive ruins of the Zone; you will die and you  will not understand what happened, except that your end was quick but  not quick enough. Around the next corner from your near fatal encounter  with an invisible mutant you will find not a safe house but a band of  disinterested Ukrainians waiting to kill and loot your slowly  bleeding-out meat. It is a game that will hook and hold you even though  half the time you wish you WERE dead, such is the level of fear and  suffering you are being put through, because just surviving in the Zone  feels like a tangible achievement. That is STALKER.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

00vapour said:


> [Yt]Hv6RbEOlqRo[/Yt]
> Oh and it's free


 
I would pay good money to see more games like these. It's one of my fave games of all time in terms of instant co-op laughs.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Guys, come on. At least suggest things that are visually pleasing.


 
There are very few visually pleasing games. Some of them just have more filters.

Anyway, I suggest Planescape Torment, Psychonauts, Alien Shooter 2 and Painkiller. No idea what kind of game you like though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Alien Shooter 2.


 
This so hard. I love the Alien/Zombie shooter series!


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Quake is not fun, unless you live in the 90's


 
Quake Live came out in 2010. And who wouldn't want to go back to 90's gaming? Back then, there wasn't thousands of generic manly-modern-military-marine rehash.

lol alliteration


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 19, 2011)

Grycho said:


> And who wouldn't want to go back to 90's gaming?


 
The biggest problem I tend to have with games that old is the interface. Otherwise they tend to have all the needed stuff for an enjoyable experience.
Graphics quality doesn't bother me unless it gets in the way of figuring out where stuff is.


----------



## cad (Mar 19, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Quake Live came out in 2010. And who wouldn't want to go back to 90's gaming? Back then, there wasn't thousands of generic manly-modern-military-marine rehash.
> 
> lol alliteration


At least FPS's would benefit greatly in going back to the style of gameplay back then. (Most) FPS's today suck suck suck.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 19, 2011)

Doom with Brutal Doom mod. 

Diablo II, although I heard Torchlight is good as well.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> At least FPS's would benefit greatly in going back to the style of gameplay back then. (Most) FPS's today suck suck suck.


 
I think we just have to enjoy the old games that we loved, FPS or otherwise, and accept that gaming's only to regress even further.

That's my look at gaming... and, most likely, forever will be.


----------



## cad (Mar 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I think we just have to enjoy the old games that we loved, FPS or otherwise, and accept that gaming's only to regress even further.
> 
> That's my look at gaming... and, most likely, forever will be.


Can't "this" this enough. Today's FPS's is more or less dead for me. I recently watched my brother play the MW2 demo. It was boring beyond belief and couldn't understand that this is what the FPS genre has "evolved" into.

Meh, I'll just stick to Doom and it's thousands of mods. Ten times better.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2011)

I would recommend The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion if you're into that sort of thing, because if you get into it you'll never go outside again.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 23, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Can't "this" this enough. Today's FPS's is more or less dead for me. I recently watched my brother play the MW2 demo. It was boring beyond belief and couldn't understand that this is what the FPS genre has "evolved" into.
> 
> Meh, I'll just stick to Doom and it's thousands of mods. Ten times better.


 
shootan gaemers of today: "whats a health kit u fag"

EDIT: By the way, this is one reason why STALKER is so good.  It still feels and plays like a game made before 2006.  It feels like EVERYTHING IS GOING TO KILL YOU.  It feels like you are going to bleed out, alone, since you didn't think to bring enough bandages and walked right into a goddamn mutant in the middle of a pit of fire.

EDIT EDIT: oh hey it looks like commiecomrade had this covered, even though he copied and pasted from TVTropes.  Still though, they're new games that feel like old games, in the good way.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 23, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> EDIT EDIT: oh hey it looks like commiecomrade had this covered, even though he copied and pasted from TVTropes.  Still though, they're new games that feel like old games, in the good way.


 
Yep, I'm such a fan of the horrible experience it puts you through. Many times, I've come out a snork lair or an anomaly just to get killed by a random pseudodog and see my body get dragged into a hole, or to bleed out while trying to get to a "safe" town and get medical help, or to merely just be talking to someone and get attacked by mutants, as all talking and menus except for pausing is done real time.

It's not like any other games. In other games, you're thinking, "oh, a small challenge I'll easily overcome by trying enough times." But in STALKER, there's just such a stark, vivid difference in the way you play the game; it's too difficult to describe.


----------



## deathguardian (Apr 7, 2011)

Any of the TES games. Basically any RPG (though I stay away unless the character customization is great)
Otherwise...
Crysis 2, Borderlands, Left 4 Dead, Team Fortress 2, or Metro 2033.
Those would probably be my favorite PC games anyways.


----------

